

Elon Musk is not impressed with Leaf, Volt  - rogerfernandezg
http://www.csmonitor.com/Business/In-Gear/2013/0830/Elon-Musk-is-not-impressed-with-Leaf-Volt

======
devx
I read an article recently about how Leaf had a range between 22 and 45 miles.
I mean, I know it's cheaper, but yikes. This is why a company like Tesla was
so important for the electric car adoption. The others would've moved way too
slow to improve the mileage of electric cars, or they would've just made them
"hybrids" like the Volt, where they don't even care that much how much it
lasts on battery, because it has gas to back it up. So no real incentive to
improve the "electric" part too fast. Tesla is probably pushing the electric
car adoption at least 10 years ahead of time.

